# Legend of Zelda Shield.



## Sonia (Nov 3, 2009)

So, I made this shield for my Halloween costume last month.
I'm so sorry about how blurry the picture is. DX I couldn't get a better one.. Stupid camera.. ¬,¬
(And yeah, sonia-the-blue-aura is my deviantART handle. :3)

Anyways, here it is.


----------



## Splych (Nov 3, 2009)

That's cool. How'd you get the blue? You use Marker?


----------



## soulfire (Nov 4, 2009)

can it stop arrows ? ( skull joke )

very nice done


----------



## Sonia (Nov 6, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> That's cool. How'd you get the blue? You use Marker?
> 
> Yup, blue marker. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> ...



Hah! >XD 

Unfortunately, I don't think so.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in trouble if I run into any of them skulls.. 

Thanks. XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent marker job.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

It's really good! And I couldn't tell that the blue part was made by using markers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome job!


----------



## Sonia (Nov 7, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Excellent marker job.
> 
> Thank you. It was very challenging, but I prevailed in the end.
> 
> ...



It's almost life sized. Just two inches smaller than the real one. And how many markers it used up? just one, and then I went and got a Sharpie permanent blue marker, and that thing still had plenty left after I had half of it done. Sharpies have a lot in them, I tell ya. o,o 
Aww, I'm sure you'll make something just as great someday. 'u'


----------

